# First Pen



## Sprung (Jun 27, 2014)

This is my first pen. Turned it today.

Brown Mallee Burl with a Gold & Gunmetal Mesa kit. Finish is 7 coats of General Finishes Woodturner's Finish. Used Woodturner's Finish as I've read somewhere of some using it for pens when a sensitivity to CA doesn't allow them to use CA. Thought I'd give it a try because I've never done a CA finish and because I'm not exactly a fan of the smell of CA. I figure I'd try it on a pen I know I'll keep and use to test the longevity of the finish. Buffed it using a little beeswax and a cotton towel, since that's what I had on hand.

Duncan (duncsuss) did the initial hard part for me as he sent me a blank that had already been prepped - tube glued in and trimmed, ready to go onto the lathe.

After seeing it, my wife has given me the go ahead to order a barrel trimmer (so that I can, you know, actually prep my own blanks) and some other things after I get paid on Tuesday! She now wants me to make pens to give as Christmas gifts this year!

(I didn't turn the bowl that's holding it up - that was Duncan's work.)

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tclem (Jun 27, 2014)

Nice job. Glad to see you finally turning. No more excuses. Start posting pictures

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Jun 27, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Nice job. Glad to see you finally turning. No more excuses. Start posting pictures



Thanks, Tony!

And, hey - it's been hard to get anything made when my shop hasn't been put together yet!  But, it's getting there, and most of the tools are all set up and operational now.

(Today has been a "turn my first pen and start on my workbench build" kinda day!)


----------



## Tclem (Jun 27, 2014)

Lol it never ends now bud.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 27, 2014)

Now you have done it- joined those wood wastin spinners  Nice pen Matt!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 27, 2014)

Looks really good. Let us know your opinions on how that finish holds up.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 27, 2014)

Also- I have an extra self centering vise for drilling blanks, let me know if interested and I can cut you a heck of a deal on it


----------



## Karl_99 (Jun 27, 2014)

Nice job on that first pen! That is a beautiful blank. ...and you got your wife to OK getting more tools!!! Well done and welcome to the spiral!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 27, 2014)

Awesome job with that mallee burl  (I had a feeling it was going to look good, but there's never a guarantee with stuff that grows on trees )

Enjoy all the new tools, and get started on those Christmas gifts, there's only 25 weeks to go.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sprung (Jun 27, 2014)

Thanks, everyone!



Mike1950 said:


> Now you have done it- joined those wood wastin spinners  Nice pen Matt!!!



You haven't lost me yet, Mike! Flatwork will always be my primary discipline in woodworking! I've got a few furniture projects coming up this year that I'm really excited about and can't wait to get to work on. There will definitely be pics! 



Schroedc said:


> Looks really good. Let us know your opinions on how that finish holds up.



Will do. I figure I'd try it on a pen that I'll be keeping, and maybe a couple pens I'll give to family, and see how it holds up.



Schroedc said:


> Also- I have an extra self centering vise for drilling blanks, let me know if interested and I can cut you a heck of a deal on it



You know, I'm about 2 days from making a vise for drilling blanks, just to see how my drill press will do with drilling pen blanks. The runout on my cheapo, garage sale, probably Harbor Freight drill press is pretty bad - bad enough that you can watch it - and I am looking at getting the pen drilling jaws for my PSI chuck. If I find that my drill press works ok for drilling blanks, I'll maybe have to see about your vise.



duncsuss said:


> Awesome job with that mallee burl  (I had a feeling it was going to look good, but there's never a guarantee with stuff that grows on trees )
> 
> Enjoy all the new tools, and get started on those Christmas gifts, there's only 25 weeks to go.



With all the projects Katy's got lined up for me to make this year, I'll be lucky to get Christmas gifts done by Christmas!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Seaba (Jun 27, 2014)

Great first pen. You are a natural look forward to seeing more of your work.
David

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Jun 27, 2014)

Wow Matt, I'd sure be proud of that one! Looks incredible and not like a first timer. Does your lathe have a face plate? If so forget the barrel trimmer and sand them down flush. I may have a trimmer also I'll look and et you know.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Jun 27, 2014)

Bean_counter said:


> Wow Matt, I'd sure be proud of that one! Looks incredible and not like a first timer. Does your lathe have a face plate? If so forget the barrel trimmer and sand them down flush. I may have a trimmer also I'll look and et you know.



Thank you! I do have a couple 2" faceplates. How does one sand them down flush using a faceplate? (And if I get a trimmer from you or someone else here or skip the trimmer and go with using a faceplate, don't tell my wife - she's already ok'd me to spend some money, and I don't want her to rescind that!)


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 27, 2014)

Great Job on your first ! Welcome to the dark side lol .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## El Guapo (Jun 27, 2014)

That is a heck of a first pen on a beautiful piece of mallee! 

BTW, I still owe you pics of the walnut bowl!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Jun 27, 2014)

El Guapo said:


> BTW, I still owe you pics of the walnut bowl!



Yessir, you do!


----------



## rdabpenman (Jun 28, 2014)

Great looking timber on that one.
Well done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Jun 28, 2014)

Looks way cool for a first pen ! Awesome wood and i love that pen kit.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Jun 28, 2014)

Molokai said:


> Looks way cool for a first pen ! Awesome wood and i love that pen kit.



I agree - it's a great kit! Looks great, shows off a nice piece of wood well, and just feels good in your hand while writing. It's got a little heft to it without it being heavy and it's just a great pen kit overall, from my limited experience with it. (I already had a pen made with this kits cousin - same general kit, different name - and I enjoy writing with it.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Jun 29, 2014)

Matt I did find a trimmer that you are welcome to. Let me know if you would like it


----------



## Sprung (Jun 29, 2014)

Bean_counter said:


> Matt I did find a trimmer that you are welcome to. Let me know if you would like it



Sure! What would I/do I owe you for it? Having a trimmer will for certain get me started until I maybe venture into trying other methods, such as the faceplate and sandpaper method you mentioned.


----------



## Bean_counter (Jun 29, 2014)

Just send me your address Matt. I'll have ti check the reamer size bc you'll need different ones for different components. Or just get a 7mm and turn down some cheap wood that will fit on a 7mm reamer that will go in the tube of your choice (hope that makes sense)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

